

Want a Chance at the Best Startups? Go Beyond the Resume - jonbishop
http://jonbishop.co/want-a-chance-at-the-best-startups-go-beyond-the-resume/

======
jonbishop
If you've been visiting HN for a while, you'll probably recognize most of my
examples of out-of-the-box resumes. It's been a while for some of them, but
they all got a lot of attention here when they were produced.

I just started looking for a job in the Bay Area and decided to go the extra
mile to increase my chances of getting the job I want.

The examples I included were part of my inspiration for creating the SaaS
growth course I made to help me with the job search.

